# My new tattoo design



## Vfox (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry if this isn't exactly the right spot for this, but it's related to the forum I guess, lol. Anyway, I've been planning on a back/shoulder tattoo involving insects/arachnids for the past few years. Well I finally got the outline work started today and will get background and shading work started next week. What do you guys think? Does anyone have any related tattoos to share? I love ink and this is just a permanence of my obsession with the invertebrates of our world.


----------



## lunashimmer (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice. You have a good tat guy (girl?). But...where's the tarantula?!?!?!  :tongue:


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice work...did you do the design yourself? Been thinking of getting a bug tattoo for awhile now.


----------



## Vfox (Sep 28, 2011)

Haha, well believe it or not I don't own any tarantulas. D:    It's one of the few critters my wife refuses to allow in the house...I think the wolf spider infestation we deal with each fall kind of ruined spiders for her. 

As for the design, I planned it out and my tattoo artist drew it out. I'm an artist and I do work with insects quite often but I left it to him because I love his style of insect paintings he does. 

www.blantonamspacher.artworkfolio.com if you want to see my stuff.


----------



## Spam010 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice, I like the scorpion


----------



## Vfox (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay, a bit of an update. In two weeks I will be getting some color done. Yes it's pretty raw looking there but I assure you it's gray ink just like the rest of the outline, lol.


----------



## Vfox (Oct 25, 2011)

I just got more of the shading finished today. I thought we were going to do color but I know nothing of the tattoo process for shading color obviously, lol. I am getting the critters colored in two weeks and the background after that. Woot.


----------



## Martin H. (Oct 26, 2011)

That bee looks already amazing!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice nice! Love the shadings! I was thinking of getting a pede tattoo down my entire arm or a scorp metasoma down my spine. But i decided not too haha!


----------



## pavel (Oct 26, 2011)

Not into tats, myself.  However, your tat artist has done an excellant job on the bee and the scorp is looking good as well.


----------



## Vfox (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. My back is sore but it's worth it!


----------



## Travis K (Oct 26, 2011)

At first I was not a big fan of your tat, but I am changing my mind now that you have more detail added.  It is looking to be a very good tat.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 26, 2011)

That's a big piece!  I dig your unholy 'triumvirate' of inverts theme.  The shadowing looks tight.  Can't wait to see the finished product.  I'm finishing up a centipede tat this weekend and will update later...


----------



## Vfox (Oct 26, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> That's a big piece!  I dig your unholy 'triumvirate' of inverts theme.  The shadowing looks tight.  Can't wait to see the finished product.  I'm finishing up a centipede tat this weekend and will update later...


Yeah I saw the outline on the other thread, it's killer man.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 27, 2011)

I love watching the transformation!  Beautiful tat work.  It will be a masterpiece when it is done!  :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vfox (Nov 10, 2011)

Update with the animals colored. I have a few more sittings to go but that is going to wait until after the holidays.


----------



## muffy (Nov 11, 2011)

love the shading, like it better in black and gray but thats just my style  looks great, keep goin!


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## lizardminion (Nov 11, 2011)

I liked them better without the new colors. But that's still pretty badass, and I'm sure my mind will change once I see the finished product.
Damn, the Cockroach design is amazing!


----------



## pavel (Nov 12, 2011)

I like the bee better before the yellow was added.  The coloring did add to the roach and scorp, however.  Interesting to see how the images changed when the new color(s) was added on (top of?) the the prior coloration.


----------



## beetleman (Nov 12, 2011)

nice detail on them,great work!


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Any updates on the tat?


----------



## Vfox (Nov 27, 2011)

The first week of the new year will be my next sitting. I needed to wait until the holiday madness and spending is over afterall. 

-Beat you to it hexd.


----------



## Walk Alone (Nov 28, 2011)

pavel said:


> I like the bee better before the yellow was added.


I agree.  Sometimes less is more.  However, the complete picture is going to rock and I bet the added bee color will really pop then.  I love this thread.  Can't wait for updates!


----------



## Vfox (Jan 4, 2012)

Update from two days ago. I will be getting more done on the 17th. Likely finishing the beehive completely with honey and whatnot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Jan 5, 2012)

Way too sweet.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jan 5, 2012)

So so cool!


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jan 6, 2012)

A little bit of everything good. Nice! Keep the photos coming...


----------



## pavel (Jan 6, 2012)

The honey comb is coming along very nicely.


----------



## Vfox (Jan 18, 2012)

Just got the honey worked on yesterday. Next up is the desert most likely.


----------



## Travis K (Jan 18, 2012)

that is one of the, if not the, best invert Tat I have ever seen.


----------



## Vfox (Jan 18, 2012)

Travis K said:


> that is one of the, if not the, best invert Tat I have ever seen.


Thanks man, that's a pretty high compliment for my tattoo artist and myself.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah...your tattoo artist is great.  I'm extremely jealous.

Not sure I want to know how much it's hurting your pocketbook though...


----------



## Vfox (Jan 18, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> Yeah...your tattoo artist is great.  I'm extremely jealous.
> 
> Not sure I want to know how much it's hurting your pocketbook though...


It's not cheap but I've saved the money for a while just for this tattoo. If it was hurting my bills or putting me in debt I wouldn't have done it. I do my best to only buy what I can pay for up front, I have no debt other than my house and wife's car. I've sat for 6 sittings, about two hours each at around 140-180 per session, you guys can figure the math from there.


----------



## pavel (Jan 19, 2012)

Impressed with how vivid the colors on the honey are.  I would have to agree that your tat artist has a good eye and touch.  One of the very few for whom the appellation "artist" is actually applicable.


----------



## Justblayzee (Jan 20, 2012)

Starting off from seeing the outline to the detailed colors & graphic it's a really nice piece! What else do you plan on adding to it?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 20, 2012)

Vfox said:


> It's not cheap but I've saved the money for a while just for this tattoo. If it was hurting my bills or putting me in debt I wouldn't have done it. I do my best to only buy what I can pay for up front, I have no debt other than my house and wife's car. I've sat for 6 sittings, about two hours each at around 140-180 per session, you guys can figure the math from there.


I didn't mean to imply that I felt you shouldn't be spending the money on the tattoo; if that is how you took it, I apologize.  All I meant to do was comment on it most likely costing a lot of money, not whether it was affordable to you or not.  I am certainly not one to judge how others spend their money, especially when they are people I don't even know. 

I have been wanting to get an invertebrate tattoo for a while now, but I'm extremely picky regarding how the piece would look.  I've seen some really terrible tattoos (most on this site, and most of the people 'showing them off' have no clue that they are terrible :}) and it has really made me think twice about it.

Now that I'm back on track financially, I might start saving up and get with you later on to get your tattoo guy's info.  I'm extremely impressed with the work he's done on you so far and would love to see some of his other work, if possible.

Please continue posting pics as you complete sessions.  You've done a great job so far and I enjoy watching this piece develop.

--Joe


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 20, 2012)

Very nice work. The line work is phenomenal, very clean and crisp. The shading and color is blended nicely as well. Lovely piece of art you've got going on there. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## Vfox (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't worry I didn't take offense to the comments, I just felt like explaining my situation. A lot of people get work done when they really can't afford it; I like to illustrate living within ones means as the best way to do it. I'm glad to see you've waited for the stability and right artist to get work done with. A lot of people get too excited about tattoos and make poor choices on the artist and the design. To each their own I suppose. 

You can google his name, it's Kyle Blackledge, he is both a painter and a tattooist. It seems like an awfully long way to go for a tattoo but then again...these do tend to be permanent. Heh.


----------



## Exoschel69 (Jan 24, 2012)

oh my! this tattoo is amazing! im getting an emperor scorp tattooed on my leg soon... maybe you could send the guy/girl that did yours out to me? im cheap so im sticking with flat rate shipping. how much is shipping on a human being? will it die before it gets to me?


----------



## Vfox (Jan 24, 2012)

Exoschel69 said:


> oh my! this tattoo is amazing! im getting an emperor scorp tattooed on my leg soon... maybe you could send the guy/girl that did yours out to me? im cheap so im sticking with flat rate shipping. how much is shipping on a human being? will it die before it gets to me?


My guess is that he weighs over the 70lbs limit so you may need to think about UPS. They are slow however so I can't give a LAG clause to it. Sorry. There is addition packing fees as well because they tend to eat a lot, especially when bored during shipping. There is also a waste disposal fee, biohazard containers will be supplied. I think that's everything. All you need to do is convince him to pack his gear. Good luck with that.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Vfox said:


> My guess is that he weighs over the 70lbs limit so you may need to think about UPS. They are slow however so I can't give a LAG clause to it. Sorry. There is addition packing fees as well because they tend to eat a lot, especially when bored during shipping. There is also a waste disposal fee, biohazard containers will be supplied. I think that's everything. All you need to do is convince him to pack his gear. Good luck with that.


7 to 10 days with no showering...glad you're opening the box!


----------



## pavel (Jan 24, 2012)

spydrhunter1 said:


> 7 to 10 days with no showering...glad you're opening the box!


Assuming the post office doesn't lose him......


----------



## Vfox (Feb 5, 2012)

Had some of the desert worked on a few days ago, it's still a little blood-fresh in the initial photo but the sand is yellow with a twinge of red anyway so it's not too far off from how it looks after healing a little. I have 3-5 more sittings, like 4. At the end of the month I'll be getting the sky finished and some of the bricks (or spot under honey comb) done. Afterwards it will be the sidewalk, finishing bricks and onto the bees. Likely I'll have one last sitting afterwards to add in the hairs on the scorpion, spines on the roach, and needles on the cactus. Woot.


----------



## AmysAnimals (Feb 5, 2012)

That's so awesome!  I think that is the best tattoo I have ever seen and it's not even finished yet lol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabid538 (Feb 5, 2012)

This is the most incredible tattoo! If I ever finish my tattoo design, I want to find your tattoo artist as well to get it done.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 5, 2012)

You know...I almost feel like all the background stuff is starting to take away from the three main inverts.

I mean, the work is phenomenal, but I just think it's starting to be too much.

Just me?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 7, 2012)

Nah, the undershadowing helps define the inverts and as long as your artist keeps an eye on color contrast I think it'll turn out great.  I see what you're sayin', though.  I've seen a few in mid process and thought,"Are you sure that's what you want to do?"  It's just so hard to say how a large piece like this will turn out until completed.  Vfox, I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with the bees in the honeycombs.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 7, 2012)

awesome tattoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vfox (Feb 7, 2012)

It is slightly busy but once the blue sky and grey sidewalk is added I think it will give a nice inverted mirror balance to it. 

As for the tiny bees I'm going to have them realistic but not as crisp as the main bee. Hopefully it all works out in the end, personally though I'm so pleased with how it looks.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Mar 31, 2012)

anymore updates?


----------



## Tweak (Mar 31, 2012)

That some serious talent! Do mid me asking who the artist is? I've been thinking about a tarantula tattoo using my patella for the abdomen  and this guy looks like perfect to do it!


----------



## Vfox (Mar 31, 2012)

Aragog93 said:


> That some serious talent! Do mid me asking who the artist is? I've been thinking about a tarantula tattoo using my patella for the abdomen  and this guy looks like perfect to do it!


The artist is Kyle Blackledge from Wandering Canvas in Dallastown, York, PA. You can find him online or Facebook under the tattoo shops name.

My next sitting is on April 10th, we had some scheduling conflicts so I've not been able to get anything worked on for a few weeks. Soon though.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 2, 2012)

that is just awesome!


----------



## Furret (Apr 17, 2012)

Whoa, that's awesome!!


----------



## Vfox (Apr 17, 2012)

My last sitting from the 10th. I have to get the left done soon, I'm a little unbalanced, haha.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Apr 17, 2012)

This is really great!


----------



## Travis K (Apr 18, 2012)

Still loving your tat Vfox!


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 21, 2012)

COOL!!! I like the transformation processes of how the tattoos look over time.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (May 20, 2012)

Did you get it finished?


----------



## Vfox (May 20, 2012)

spydrhunter1 said:


> Did you get it finished?


Nope, been kinda a mess around here lately. My next sitting is June 1st I think.


----------



## Masurai (May 20, 2012)

lunashimmer said:


> Very nice. You have a good tat guy (girl?). But...where's the tarantula?!?!?!  :tongue:


yeah for sure needs a tarantula lol


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (May 23, 2012)

This composition looks "right" to me.
And it fills all available space.
I don't believe that it really "needs" a tarantula.

Too much "stuff" could spoil a great composition.

P.S.
Your tat may inspire somebody.

"Where's the tarantula?"

"Aboard somebody else."

"Who has not done it yet."


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Finished yet?


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 30, 2012)

Luv it.  It's such a unique design.  Truly a work of art..anticipating the finished photo.


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Jul 30, 2012)

Excellent work with the blending. Must be super difficult for the artist. I hope you tip him well!


----------

